# Audis in the Park! Sunday 9th August!



## cal1470 (Feb 2, 2008)

Some of you may have already known that I have been secretly planning this for months!

Well I confirmed the venue yesterday and the website went live at around 1am this morning!

Would be great to have TTOC represented in a HUGE way!

http://www.audisinthepark.co.uk should give you answers to any questions you may have but if not, please drop me an email via the contact form and I'll try to answer them for you.

Please feel free to spread the word!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

So are we having a TTOC Stand then??


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I am on holiday untill the 8th not sure if I can make it [smiley=bigcry.gif] last meet these guys sorted was a great day


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

I would be up for this. 

DAZ


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

i'm game


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Looks good !

Should be able to make this 

Mark


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Cal dropped us an email about this earlier.

Looks like a big club stand is in order! 

I'll drop him a mail back to get things confirmed.

Nick


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm definately going to be there!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I think I will get this one in my diary, might even go all out and get the car detailed on the Friday!


----------



## johnny cobra (Jun 30, 2008)

I will have some of that  8)

JC :mrgreen:


----------

